# U.S. Naval Mobile Construction Battalion 24



## Seabee (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello All !!!

welc. I have some photographs I'd like to share with you that were taken during Desert Shield/Desert Storm 1990-1991. Some of you may have heard about the U.S. Navy Seabee's, and the work they do. Well...it is ALL true! The Seabee's motto is: "Can Do!"... and we live up to it, proudly.
My Name is George Kernaghan, and I served as petty officer third class, heavy equipment operator, and a military convoy driver with NMCB-24 during that time. Our small battalion worked 24/7 from the moment we arived in Saudia Arabia, till the day we returned home after the war ended. Which is why I wanted to share these pictures with all of you and to ask for your assistance.
You may view the photographs on my internet page, Desert Veteran Search (www.desertveteransearch.com) website, or on this website. 
I am actively seeking out those who witnessned any hostile acts (ie: small arms fire) against our military coilition convoys during late December 1990. 
Please visit my personal website, or the photographs I've posted on this wesite. Any assistance in the form of an additional letter of support would be greatly appreciated also. Thank you.

salute;


----------

